#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  Do you know about Block-chain 4.0?

## Bhavya

Blockchain 4.0 is the latest version in Blockchain technology.T his new version is more useable in business. That too especially in industry 4.0 fields like automation, Integration of different execution systems and enterprise resource planning. This business-friendly blockchain 4.0 will be a milestone in the blockchain technology. Here you can find more information about this blockchain 4.0 technology.




PS: Guys share your opinion about this new blockchain 4.0 technology.

----------

